# france soir !un journal de moins?



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

france soir est en greve . demain,ils ouvrent un site francesoirenlutte.com

un journal dont on ne parlait plus qui fait parler de lui en disparaissant des kiosques et des terrasses..:mouais: 


est il possible de s'opposer ainsi à ce que le tribunal a choisi ..?


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2006)

Ben d'un côté, si c'est pour que ça devienne un tabloïd de base... :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> france soir est en greve . demain,ils ouvrent un site francesoirenlutte.com
> 
> un journal dont on ne parlait plus qui fait parler de lui en disparaissant des kiosques et des terrasses..:mouais:
> 
> ...



Si le tribunal a choisi ce repreneur c'est que a ses yeux c'était le meilleur 
Vous allez me dire qu'il y'en a un autre qui s'engage a reprendre tout le monde ... mais cette personne Arcadi Gaydamak,a une interdiction de séjour sur le sol français et un mandat d'arrêt internationale à ses fesses


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2006)

Ouais, c'est vrai que le mafioso, c'est pas mieux, mais c'est quand même con que ça devienne un truc dans le style _"Pense pas on le fait à ta place..._ :sick:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2006)

*Cette affaire illustre surtout*
la situation précaire de la presse quotidienne en France...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Si le tribunal a choisi ce repreneur c'est que a ses yeux c'était le meilleur... blablabla...



t'as vraiment un avis intéressant sur tout toi hein !  :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Si le tribunal a choisi ce repreneur c'est que a ses yeux c'était le meilleur
> Vous allez me dire qu'il y'en a un autre qui s'engage a reprendre tout le monde ... mais cette personne Arcadi Gaydamak,a une interdiction de séjour sur le sol français et un mandat d'arrêt internationale à ses fesses


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>



t'as pas le même avec des orties fraîchement coupées ? :rateau:  :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cette affaire illustre surtout*
> la situation précaire de la presse quotidienne en France...



A qui la faute....
Bon ok, internet, la TV,la presse gratuite(enfin que dans les grandes villes)... sont une concurrence féroce...
Mais le prix de certains journaux, magazines...n'incitent pas a acheter....
Et surtout le manque de sérieux de certains journaux ou plutôt leurs manque d'indépendance vis a vis du pouvoir politique ou plutôt de leurs riches propriétaires  ....




			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'as vraiment un avis intéressant sur tout toi hein !  :sleep:




Je n'ai pas d'avis sur tout et heureusement 
Disons que j'adore lire la presse française, entre Le Monde ( que je lis a la B.U), Marianne ( quand je prends le train )  Capital et l'Expansion ( je suis abonné aux deux derniers  )

liste non exhaustive :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas le même avec des orties fraîchement coupées ? :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Madmac (16 Avril 2006)

reflexes bien gaulois...
comme pour le CPE... tout le monde veut des règles d'état, des lois, des jugements et que les autres respectent ces lois, règles et jugements, mais que ça ne s'applique surtout pas à eux... 
ceci dit, il y a quelques années, (années noires s'il n'en fut), heureusement qu'il y avait des gaulois pour ne pas respecter la loi, les règles et les jugements...

On aimerait bien que les mêmes (étudiants, journalistes) manifestent et rouspêtent contre tout ce qui empêchent les petites entreprises de vivre... et qui paient énormément d'impôts pour les faire vivre...

Je n'ai jamais lu France-Soir et je n'ai jamais été étudiant....


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cette affaire illustre surtout*
> la situation précaire de la presse quotidienne en France...



et du problème d'être indépendant par rapport à son actionnaire majoritaire, d'accepter de la pub dans ses pages pour survivre (avec ce que ça peut induire comme "bizarreries" à la lecture...), tout dépend de ce que tu cherche comme "lecture".......  
:mouais: 

acheter par exemple, de temps en temps, le "canard enchaîné" me repose les yeux (pas de pub) et  je sais ce que je vais y trouver; des articles de (vrais) journalistes (indépendants de toutes pressions) et parfois de réelles informations......  
ne pas oublier de "faire le tri" et de penser par soi-même !.....  
 

dans le cas de France-Soir, il faut bien trouver un moyen pour que le journal survive; alors par quel moyen et comment ?!..... :mouais: 
on peut en débattre pendant des heures.....


----------



## mikoo (17 Avril 2006)

Moi je suis pour que France Soir deviennent le "The Sun" français,
Pourquoi?
... la traditionelle femme à poil de la page 3...


----------



## salamèche (17 Avril 2006)

Je crois que pour qu'un journal vive il faut qu'il ait des acheteurs. Les gens n'aiment pas se faire duper, si ils achètent un journal une fois et qu'il le trouvent nul ben ils vont aller voir ailleurs. Je n'ai jamais acheté France soir. Mon père le lisait de temps en temps dans les années 60 et 70 parce qu'il avait du contenu, des signatures de talent. Personnellement je connaissais un peu un photographe de talent à France soir,Bernard(je crois) Charlet dans les années 80 il était de toutes les manifs et autre. Je suis allé une fois à la rédaction proposer un reportage, je suis arrivé avec mes films, le responsable photo à fait tirer des 24/30 en moins d'une demie heure. Ils prenaient le risque de prendre des sujet photo sans avoir vu les images. Après ils m'ont rendu mes négatifs. A cet époque il y avait le Matin de Paris auquel j'ai collaboré occasionellement. Et qui à coulé à cause de Libé. Au Matin il y avait 2 photographes de talent André Grassart et Manuel Joachim (décédé cet année à l'age de 51 ans). Ces journaux prenaient des risques avec un service photo, or j'aprend que la nouvelle mouture de France-soir sera sans service photo. Ou peuvent-il aller comme ça?
prendre un abonnement à Reuters ou AFP ne suffit pas il faut des photographes réguliers. Si France soir devient un tabloid type le sun, se passer de service photo est aberrant. Voilà c'était justes quelques idées en passant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> reflexes bien gaulois...
> comme pour le CPE... tout le monde veut des règles d'état, des lois, des jugements et que les autres respectent ces lois, règles et jugements, mais que ça ne s'applique surtout pas à eux...
> ceci dit, il y a quelques années, (années noires s'il n'en fut), heureusement qu'il y avait des gaulois pour ne pas respecter la loi, les règles et les jugements...
> 
> ...




Ah bon ?


----------



## Madmac (17 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?



et oui...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis pour que France Soir deviennent le "The Sun" français,
> Pourquoi?
> ... la traditionelle femme à poil de la page 3...


possible qu'ils aient cela derriere la tete 

a priori , c'est assez clairement "the sun " qui est un des objectifs en gardant un coté foot et surtout tiercé dans des pages jaunes assez traditionnelles de france soir


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

plus un coté télé assez développé , orientation déjà proposée par bouvard quand il a fait des piges il ya quelques mois à la direction de france soir 
en fait, ils se cherchent
les repreneurs du moment veulent essayer une formule plus rentable 
mais les journalistes politiques et culturels qui vont perdre leurs rubriques voudraient garder un aspect classique et serieux , qui ne marche pourtant pas actuellement ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

http://www.politicalis.com


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

j'ai vu un echange entre rey et une journaliste de france soir chez ruquier ... mmm me semblent bien enrages ces journalistes ... (je sais pas si rey est parfait .. mais son truc est peut etre plus interessant que rien .., faut bien avoir une idée pour que france soir attire .. ce qui n'est plus du tout le cas .. meme avec une rubrique culturelle et politique)


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

sur itélé , ils en parlent avec le coté , "la presse c'est la democratie blabla" , ils font appel au ministre de la culture etc . m'enfin , si personne ne l'achete , c'est bien qu'il ya un souci ... :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (19 Avril 2006)

le "souci"s c'est l'inexistance de la page 3,
femme à poil manquante, résultats financiers dans la tourmente...


----------



## valoriel (20 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le "soucis" c'est l'inexistance de la page 3,
> femme à poil manquante, résultats financiers dans la tourmente...


en même temps, si c'est pour voir Nelly Ollin ou MAM à poil...  :afraid:









les ors... les ours, oui!!​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sur itélé , ils en parlent avec le coté , "la presse c'est la democratie blabla" , ils font appel au ministre de la culture etc . m'enfin , si personne ne l'achete , c'est bien qu'il ya un souci ... :mouais:


Toute la presse quotidienne dite "sérieuse" va mal - tout simplement parceque le nombre de lecteurs réguliers est en chute libre depuis longtemps (ce qui atténue un peu les effets supposés des gratuits : la presse quotidienne allait déjà mal avant qu'ils n'apparaissent).

Mais faire appel au ministère de la culture....
Après le patriotisme économique, quoi ? L'élitisme intellectuel ?
Je ne suis libéral que quand c'est des français qui achètent des boîtes étrangères ou des gens sérieux et intello qui rachètent des journaux ?
Pitoyable à mon avis.

Pour France-soir, si je comprend l'inquiétude des salariés (surtout ceux dont les rubriques risquent de sauter), je suis assez interloqué par le manque apparent de questionnement sur l'interêt et l'originalité du journal dans le paysage...
Un peu comme si on voulait supprimer France2 sans que personne ne se demande quelle est sa valeur ajoutée (par rapport à TF1 par exemple...) - tiens nous voilà dans le fil sur la redevance, là...


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

Ben j'comprends rien, France Soir c'est pas le truc de Cauet là maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

> A qui la faute....
> Bon ok, internet, la TV,la presse gratuite(enfin que dans les grandes villes)... sont une concurrence féroce...
> Mais le prix de certains journaux, magazines...n'incitent pas a acheter....
> Et surtout le manque de sérieux de certains journaux ou plutôt leurs manque d'indépendance vis a vis du pouvoir politique ou plutôt de leurs riches propriétaires



Pour le coup Link, tu manques un peu d'infos précises sur la situation de la Presse en France. 
La presse anglo-saxonne vit très bien malgré Internet et le reste. Alors pourquoi cette situation si mauvaise en France ?
La situation de la Presse française est tributaire d'une organisation qui remonte à la Libération. Dès 1945, une restructuration complète de la Presse française s'est opérée pour d'abord châtier les journeaux qui avaient collaboré. La Presse s'est donc retrouvée dans un système hypercadré par l'Etat. Sous l'influence du puissant Parti Communiste de l'époque, la diffusion UNIQUE de toute la Presse a été confiée aux Nouvelles Messageries de Presse Parisienne (NMPP), bastion de la CGT. De même, le puissant Syndicat du Livre CGT tenait toutes les imprimeries. Le nerf de la guerre de la Presse, son impression et sa diffusion, se trouvait géré par une commission paritaire composée des représentants des patrons de presse et des syndicats (CGT en tête), qui négociaient les grilles salariales et les avantages (plutôt pas mauvais dans le Livre et la Presse !). La Presse française a toujours eu les coûts de diffusion et de production les plus chers d'Europe. La situation a tenu pendant quelques décennies, mais le monde, lui, a évolué et non pas le système mis en place en 1945. Les pertes de clientèles des journeaux ont porté un coup très dur à des équilibres financiers déjà fragiles. Les grèves de la NMPP n'arrangeant pas les choses, à chaque vélléité de réorgnaisation du système (on connait la chanson...). Du coup, les journeaux se retournent vers l'Etat, qui a injecté, et injecte encore, mais sans grand succès. La perte de lectorat est peut-être due aussi à la désillusion du politique, or nous avons une presse politisée. De plus, les journeaux augmentant leur prix pour essayer de se refaire une santé budgétaire, çà n'était pas incitatif à l'achat.
Il y a un quotidien qui néanmoins s'en sort bien en ce moment c'est Le Parisien. Journal peu idéologisé, qui évite de jargonner, et sait présenter des informations nationales claires et des sujets proches du quotidien des gens. Le tout sans populisme ou raccolage vulgaire. D'accord, c'est pas LE journal d'investigation, mais c'est très bien fait. Il m'arrive de le lire au bistrot. Et çà n'a rien à voir avec le torchon qu'était devenu France-Soir. France-Soir a été fondé par un très grand homme de presse : Pierre LAZAREFF. Sa femme tenait une agence de presse très réactive qui fonctionnait en Société Coopérative (SCOOP) d'où l'expression "c'est un scoop" qui n'a rien d'anglais comme origine ! Mais n'est pas Pierre Lazareff qui veut...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Mets ça : _"Pour le coup Link, tu manques un peu d'infos précises sur..."_ dans ton presse-papiers, ça va resservir...


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

chapeau jul!!  précis , informé ... du bonheur à lire !! faut que tu reprennes france soir !


----------



## vg93179 (21 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coup Link, tu manques un peu d'infos précises sur la situation de la Presse en France.
> La presse anglo-saxonne vit très bien malgré Internet et le reste. Alors pourquoi cette situation si mauvaise en France ?
> La situation de la Presse française est tributaire d'une organisation qui remonte à la Libération. Dès 1945, une restructuration complète de la Presse française s'est opérée pour d'abord châtier les journeaux qui avaient collaboré. La Presse s'est donc retrouvée dans un système hypercadré par l'Etat. Sous l'influence du puissant Parti Communiste de l'époque, la diffusion UNIQUE de toute la Presse a été confiée aux Nouvelles Messageries de Presse Parisienne (NMPP), bastion de la CGT. De même, le puissant Syndicat du Livre CGT tenait toutes les imprimeries. Le nerf de la guerre de la Presse, son impression et sa diffusion, se trouvait géré par une commission paritaire composée des représentants des patrons de presse et des syndicats (CGT en tête), qui négociaient les grilles salariales et les avantages (plutôt pas mauvais dans le Livre et la Presse !). La Presse française a toujours eu les coûts de diffusion et de production les plus chers d'Europe. La situation a tenu pendant quelques décennies, mais le monde, lui, a évolué et non pas le système mis en place en 1945. Les pertes de clientèles des journeaux ont porté un coup très dur à des équilibres financiers déjà fragiles. Les grèves de la NMPP n'arrangeant pas les choses, à chaque vélléité de réorgnaisation du système (on connait la chanson...). Du coup, les journeaux se retournent vers l'Etat, qui a injecté, et injecte encore, mais sans grand succès. La perte de lectorat est peut-être due aussi à la désillusion du politique, or nous avons une presse politisée. De plus, les journeaux augmentant leur prix pour essayer de se refaire une santé budgétaire, çà n'était pas incitatif à l'achat.
> Il y a un quotidien qui néanmoins s'en sort bien en ce moment c'est Le Parisien. Journal peu idéologisé, qui évite de jargonner, et sait présenter des informations nationales claires et des sujets proches du quotidien des gens. Le tout sans populisme ou raccolage vulgaire. D'accord, c'est pas LE journal d'investigation, mais c'est très bien fait. Il m'arrive de le lire au bistrot. Et çà n'a rien à voir avec le torchon qu'était devenu France-Soir. France-Soir a été fondé par un très grand homme de presse : Pierre LAZAREFF. Sa femme tenait une agence de presse très réactive qui fonctionnait en Société Coopérative (SCOOP) d'où l'expression "c'est un scoop" qui n'a rien d'anglais comme origine ! Mais n'est pas Pierre Lazareff qui veut...



J'entendais encore tout à l'heure sur France inter cet argument qui attribue la situation de la presse quotidienne nationale  (PQN) en France - et dans tes lignes la situation de la presse dans son ensemble -. aux NMPP.
Une bonne occasion de taper sur les syndicats. 
Il y a quelques années, mes camarades journalistes encore à l'école tenaient le même discours. "les ouvriers du livre ceci, les NMPP cela". 
C'est toujours plus facile que de critiquer notre système global d'information et l'appauvrissement de la presse écrite avec la montée de l'info à la télé et sur internet. 
De la même facon, je me souviens d'une journaliste à France 3 qui ne comprenait pas la lutte des syndicats contre les contrats de qualif. (un des cousins du CPE en quelque sorte, en moins pire). Depuis elle a été remplacée par une armée de stagiaire... 

Depuis, mes camarades journalistes ont compris aussi qu'après les réductions d'effectifs des ouvriers du livre, ce sont les efffectifs des journalistes auxquels se sont attaqués les journaux. 

Rien n'est jamais acquis. Si personne n'est plus là pour défendre quelques acquis qui nous séparent du XIXe siècle, d'autres seront là pour les remettre en cause, faites leur confiance. 

"Quand ils ont emmené les opposants politiques, j'ai pas bougé, j'étais pas concerné. Les juifs ? pas bougé. Quand ca a été le tour des homos, j'ai pas bougé. Les syndiqués  ? pas bougé. Les handicapés ? pas bougé. 
Quand ca été mon tour, y avait plus personne pour me défendre .... "


----------



## vg93179 (21 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un quotidien qui néanmoins s'en sort bien en ce moment c'est Le Parisien. Journal peu idéologisé, qui évite de jargonner, et sait présenter des informations nationales claires et des sujets proches du quotidien des gens. Le tout sans populisme ou raccolage vulgaire. D'accord, c'est pas LE journal d'investigation, mais c'est très bien fait. Il m'arrive de le lire au bistrot. Et çà n'a rien à voir avec le torchon qu'était devenu France-Soir. France-Soir a été fondé par un très grand homme de presse : Pierre LAZAREFF. Sa femme tenait une agence de presse très réactive qui fonctionnait en Société Coopérative (SCOOP) d'où l'expression "c'est un scoop" qui n'a rien d'anglais comme origine ! Mais n'est pas Pierre Lazareff qui veut...



Pour cette partie, j'approuve !!  
Et pour le Parisien, qui s'en sort effectivement très bien. 

Et pour France soir  : le journal fonctionnait depuis plusieurs années avec de moins en moins de journalistes et de plus en plus de stagiaires (j'ai croisé sur certains événements des étudiants en histoire chargés de faire seuls le papier...) incapable de payer ses pigistes - 6 mois pour se faire payer un portrait pour 90 euros... (2 feuillets). 
Forcément, c'était devenu un torchon...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

> Rien n'est jamais acquis. Si personne n'est plus là pour défendre quelques acquis qui nous séparent du XIXe siècle, d'autres seront là pour les remettre en cause, faites leur confiance.
> 
> "Quand ils ont emmené les opposants politiques, j'ai pas bougé, j'étais pas concerné. Les juifs ? pas bougé. Quand ca a été le tour des homos, j'ai pas bougé. Les syndiqués ? pas bougé. Les handicapés ? pas bougé.
> Quand ca été mon tour, y avait plus personne pour me défendre .... "



C'est un peu fort...  
Se faire quasiment traiter de facho parce qu'on ose critiquer :
- d'une part un système mis en place il y a 60 ans et qui n'a jamais été réformé,
- d'autre part certains excès des syndicats qui ont finalement scié la branche sur laquelle ils étaient assis (j'en sais quelque chose : j'ai un oncle qui était dans le livre) et notamment les grèves abusives des NMPP.

Enfin, bref, pour bien prouver mon attachement au respect de principes démocratiques et de tolérance, j'applique dès maintenant la Charte et la Licence du Bar qui demandent d'éviter tout débat politique.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'est jamais acquis. Si personne n'est plus là pour défendre quelques acquis qui nous séparent du XIXe siècle, d'autres seront là pour les remettre en cause, faites leur confiance.


Hou là là, carrément !
France-Soir, un acquis ?
Euh...

Si il y a quelque chose à défendre dans la presse, m'est avis que c'est plus en achetant et lisant les journaux qui nous paraissent de qualité afin de leur assurer un financement suffisant pour faire leur boulot.
Qui sait si ce n'est pas justement pour ça que France-soir se meurt ?


----------



## Pifou (21 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un quotidien qui néanmoins s'en sort bien en ce moment c'est Le Parisien.


 
Je crois savoir que dans la presse payante, il y a aussi l'Equipe qui s'en sort pas mal ... et puis c'est pas trop politisé comme journal


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> reflexes bien gaulois...
> comme pour le CPE... tout le monde veut des règles d'état, des lois, des jugements et que les autres respectent ces lois, règles et jugements, mais que ça ne s'applique surtout pas à eux...
> ceci dit, il y a quelques années, (années noires s'il n'en fut), heureusement qu'il y avait des gaulois pour ne pas respecter la loi, les règles et les jugements...
> 
> ...



Respect... :love:


----------



## vg93179 (22 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu fort...
> Se faire quasiment traiter de facho parce qu'on ose critiquer :
> - d'une part un système mis en place il y a 60 ans et qui n'a jamais été réformé,
> - d'autre part certains excès des syndicats qui ont finalement scié la branche sur laquelle ils étaient assis (j'en sais quelque chose : j'ai un oncle qui était dans le livre) et notamment les grèves abusives des NMPP.
> ...




Mais non, je te traitais pas de facho, c'était, en fin de texte, une image forte illustrant un discours actuel qui critique toute forme de greve et de défense de certains acquis, en les assimilant à des actes de fainéantise... et en oubliant que tout peut tres vite être remis en cause. 
Bien sur qu'il y a eu des abus de la part des ouvriers du livre et des NMPP, mais y a pas que France Soir qui en dépends, et ce n'est certainement pas la cause de sa déchéance. 
Quant à toi Ponkhead, tu n'as pas compris... ni mes propos ni ceux de jul29 d'ailleurs... 
Oui, France Soir était important, et c'est bien navrant de le voir aujourd'hui à la dérive, après avoir sacrifier sa qualité et son sérieux aux contraintes économiques et à des choix hasardeux de ses repreneurs successifs. 
En cela, tu pourrais le comparer à un CDI, qui, si personne ne le défend, deviendra minable, avant de disparaitre... mais pas grave, il était minable.  

C'était le sens de ma dernière phrase.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

ce qui est clair dans le projet de rey vu tel qu'il le présente c'est que cela donnerait une particularité à france soir qui ne représente plus rien de précis ... c'est aussi pour cela que l'on ne l'achete pas ... et vouloir à tout prix garder politique et culture , c'est un peu vouloir rester un journal comme les autres et tout et tout ... mais c'est justement ce que l'on reproche à france soir , c'est de faire comme les autres sans caractere distinctif ... si on va sur l'huma , on sait qu'on aura un eclairage communiste plus syndicaliste plus"ouvrier" de l'actu ; si on va sur la croix ,on sait qu'on aura du chretien , pour figaro , le monde , libé , on sait que ce sera plus a droite ou a gauche .. mais on y  voit clair ... alors que france soir on ne sait plus ..
le parisien c'est le journal pratique clair qui fait tout ..


que reste t il a france soir comme creneau specifique dans ce cas ..?


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

une petite cagnotte paraît-il.............

quand on parlait de tabloïd....*"La Voix du Nord"* et *"Nord Eclair"* vont passer en format tabloïd (changement de maquette, logo, pagination, etc...); à voir demain.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2006)

la conclusion de l'article c'est que france soir ne sera toujours pas en kiosque demain ... "qui s'en soucie?"


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coup Link, tu manques un peu d'infos précises sur la situation de la Presse en France.
> La presse anglo-saxonne vit très bien malgré Internet et le reste. Alors pourquoi cette situation si mauvaise en France ?
> La situation de la Presse française est tributaire d'une organisation qui remonte à la Libération. Dès 1945, une restructuration complète de la Presse française s'est opérée pour d'abord châtier les journeaux qui avaient collaboré. La Presse s'est donc retrouvée dans un système hypercadré par l'Etat. Sous l'influence du puissant Parti Communiste de l'époque, la diffusion UNIQUE de toute la Presse a été confiée aux Nouvelles Messageries de Presse Parisienne (NMPP), bastion de la CGT. De même, le puissant Syndicat du Livre CGT tenait toutes les imprimeries. Le nerf de la guerre de la Presse, son impression et sa diffusion, se trouvait géré par une commission paritaire composée des représentants des patrons de presse et des syndicats (CGT en tête), qui négociaient les grilles salariales et les avantages (plutôt pas mauvais dans le Livre et la Presse !). La Presse française a toujours eu les coûts de diffusion et de production les plus chers d'Europe. La situation a tenu pendant quelques décennies, mais le monde, lui, a évolué et non pas le système mis en place en 1945. Les pertes de clientèles des journeaux ont porté un coup très dur à des équilibres financiers déjà fragiles. Les grèves de la NMPP n'arrangeant pas les choses, à chaque vélléité de réorgnaisation du système (on connait la chanson...). Du coup, les journeaux se retournent vers l'Etat, qui a injecté, et injecte encore, mais sans grand succès. La perte de lectorat est peut-être due aussi à la désillusion du politique, or nous avons une presse politisée. De plus, les journeaux augmentant leur prix pour essayer de se refaire une santé budgétaire, çà n'était pas incitatif à l'achat.
> Il y a un quotidien qui néanmoins s'en sort bien en ce moment c'est Le Parisien. Journal peu idéologisé, qui évite de jargonner, et sait présenter des informations nationales claires et des sujets proches du quotidien des gens. Le tout sans populisme ou raccolage vulgaire. D'accord, c'est pas LE journal d'investigation, mais c'est très bien fait. Il m'arrive de le lire au bistrot. Et çà n'a rien à voir avec le torchon qu'était devenu France-Soir. France-Soir a été fondé par un très grand homme de presse : Pierre LAZAREFF. Sa femme tenait une agence de presse très réactive qui fonctionnait en Société Coopérative (SCOOP) d'où l'expression "c'est un scoop" qui n'a rien d'anglais comme origine ! Mais n'est pas Pierre Lazareff qui veut...



Pour ça qu'il y'a un "mais", quand je parle du prix, je prend en compte tout les coûts du journal , moi perso je suis abonné  à deux magazine car quand j'estime qu'"une chose" le merite je suis pres a mettre le prix, le monde est un bon journal mais là c'est quand même trop cher (dû notamment a ce tu dis ).
A propos de l'aide de l'Etat, c'est par exemple, le timbre (par contre je ne sais pas si c'est un financement total ou partiel )des journaux qu'on prend en abonnement:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> (...) France-Soir a été fondé par un très grand homme de presse : Pierre LAZAREFF. Sa femme tenait une agence de presse très réactive qui fonctionnait en Société Coopérative (SCOOP) d'où l'expression "c'est un scoop" qui n'a rien d'anglais comme origine ! Mais n'est pas Pierre Lazareff qui veut...



C'est vrai ça? J'adore.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

ça rouvre mercredi... mais il semble que cela n'est manqué à personne autant que le bar macg :rateau: 

nous allons bientot pouvoir voir par curiosité ce nouveau france soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, je te traitais pas de facho, c'était, en fin de texte, une image forte illustrant un discours actuel qui critique toute forme de greve et de défense de certains acquis, en les assimilant à des actes de fainéantise... et en oubliant que tout peut tres vite être remis en cause.
> Bien sur qu'il y a eu des abus de la part des ouvriers du livre et des NMPP, mais y a pas que France Soir qui en dépends, et ce n'est certainement pas la cause de sa déchéance.
> Quant à toi Ponkhead, tu n'as pas compris... ni mes propos ni ceux de jul29 d'ailleurs...
> Oui, France Soir était important, et c'est bien navrant de le voir aujourd'hui à la dérive, après avoir sacrifier sa qualité et son sérieux aux contraintes économiques et à des choix hasardeux de ses repreneurs successifs.
> ...



Je vais mettre Paris dans une bouteille pour te répondre à propos des "acquis" : *SI* les syndicats avaient existé (au sens de l'efficacité) plus tôt, et *SI* les Maréchaux ferrands avaient été syndiqués, c'est dans les années vingt ou trente que la vente de tracteurs agricoles aurait été interdite.

Les acquis ne sont qu'une vue de l'esprit, et si les méthodes utilisées pour les remettre en cause sont éminemment criticables, il est clair qu'eux même ne devraient exister que tant que les conditions qui ont prévalues lors de leur instauration continuent de prévaloir.

Je pense que s'il n'y a qu'en France que la presse écrite connaît une telle crise, les journalistes (pas seulement eux, mais eux entre autres) français devraient bien commencer à se remettre un peu en question au lieu de se préoccuper de leurs "acquis". Ils deviendront quoi, tous ces "acquis" lorsque tous les journaux auront disparus ?

Les journaux allemands, anglais, américains connaissent la même concurrence des "nouvelles technologies" et de l'audiovisuel, et pourtant, ils tirent leur épingle du jeux, tu devrais peut-être commencer à te poser la question "pourquoi eux et pas nous ?", non ?


----------



## Dramis (8 Juin 2006)

Il y a eu une distribution gratuite du france soir hier au métro esplanade de la défense, mon exemplaire a terminé sa vie dans la première  poubelle sur mon chemin à la défense.


----------



## N°6 (8 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ... alors que france soir on ne sait plus ...



Bah maintenant, on sait !  






C'est nase... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu une distribution gratuite du france soir hier au métro esplanade de la défense, mon exemplaire a terminé sa vie dans la première poubelle sur mon chemin à la défense.


Wouahhh... C'te rebelle !


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juin 2006)

nouveau france soir,... c'est pas mieux pour le moment .. peu d'infos mal mises en valeur ..
papier pas agreable, des pages en couleurs.. d'autres non... et les en couleurs sont pas jolies ..
patience patience... 
mais on ne sait pas trop quel public est visé .? quelle est l'originalité? c'est à construire ...
bien sur ya des pages "turf"! mais cela fait longtemps que cela existait plus ou moins dans france soir selon les periodes ...


----------



## duracel (8 Juin 2006)

On dirait la couverture du"nouveau détective".


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juin 2006)

le titre du fil est "france-soir un journal de moins?" et ... finalement .. depuis hier , à part le coté "france-soir est de retour" , il n'apparait plus dans les revues de presse .. il semble que ceux qui font ces revues de presse ne le considèrent plus du tout comme un journal quotidien .. réalisme? snobisme?chute totale de france soir? un mélange de tout ça à doses à quantifier...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le titre du fil est "france-soir un journal de moins?" et ... finalement .. depuis hier , à part le coté "france-soir est de retour" , il n'apparait plus dans les revues de presse .. il semble que ceux qui font ces revues de presse ne le considèrent plus du tout comme un journal quotidien .. réalisme? snobisme?chute totale de france soir? un mélange de tout ça à doses à quantifier...



Tu vois France dimanche ou ici Paris dans les revues de presse, toi ? Ben ménant, France soir, c'est pareil !


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juin 2006)

c'est pareil .. mais le fil directeur de leur formule est pas aussi clair ...à force de ménager chèvre et chou .. c'est flou tiède


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juin 2006)

:mouais:

Moui.... ben c'est pas fatiguant à lire quoi... :mouais:

C'est doucement primesautier...  


Nan bon, OK, c'est affligeant... qu'ils foutent ça dans un gratuit comme _20 minutes _, admettons, mais là... 

Même comme papier toilette, que dalle, trop rugueux :rateau:


----------

